# Solved: netsh winsock reset catalog provides a TEMPORARY fix - need help finding a permanent



## defenestr8or

Hello...
I am working against time as I tend to have only 5 to 10 minutes connectivity before it craps out again. My computer (Dell Dimension 8200 Series Intel Pentium 4 processor - Windows XP service pack 2) stopped being able to connect to the internet a few days ago. 

I spent some time with a tech support guy on the phone, and we tried a bunch of different things that provided a temporary fix. I am now at the point where if i run "netsh winsock reset catalog" then turn off the modem, restart both it and the computer I get about 5 or 10 minutes connect time. 

My Sympatico connection shows that I am connected, but then I can no longer surf, and get an error saying there's a problem with winsock. 

I don't really have a clear idea what that is or what I'm doing when I run the netsh....
but I'd really really like to fix it! 

I have ETrust Security Suite, Hijackthis, Spybot S&D and AdAware, and can post any info if you tell me what to post!

Hopefully I'm still connected - but I'm going to save this text before I hit submit anyway!


----------



## TerryNet

With your current problem so as to not lose your typing I suggest you do your typing into a text file using Notepad, then copy to a post here when ready.

Also reset the stack, as follows.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.
*
For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

"I don't really have a clear idea what that is or what I'm doing when I run the netsh.."

What it does is reset your winsock registry entries. 

As a test, what happens if you boot to safe mode with network support?


----------



## defenestr8or

Oooh! I think TerryNet's solution is working! Bob, I will definitely try the safe mode option and let you know if it doesn't turn out to be a permanent fix. 
Now...do you have any idea WHY this happened? If I know why, maybe I can avoid it in future!

Thank you SO much for your help - I was expecting this to be much more difficult.

Alison


----------



## Bob Cerelli

If in addition to resetting the winsock entries, resetting TCP/IP has also worked given Terry's suggestion, I would just stay with that. Do just one thing at a time.


----------



## TerryNet

I have little to no understanding of Winsock and the stack except that they both have to be working properly. So, with your Winsock continually getting messed up so quickly it just made sense to make sure the stack was cleaned up also.

Bob's excellent suggestion would have determined whether the cause was an integral part of Windows (which it was this time) or some other application (which it is most of the time) such as virus, flaky firewall, etc.

If you're still working please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

The winsock refers to a set of registry entries. They are at:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2]

Deleting and then restoring a good set puts it back to the default configuration.


----------

